# system cannot load modules anymore[solved]

## Adel Ahmed

grub misconfguration, problem solved

After an update to the kernel config, and a make oldconfig, I cannot seem to be able to load modules anymore:

# modprobe nfsv4

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'nfsv4': Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

and dmesg:

[    8.803866] fglrx: Unknown symbol __refrigerator (err 0)

[    8.803882] fglrx: Unknown symbol add_preempt_count (err 0)

[    8.803890] fglrx: Unknown symbol pm_vt_switch_unregister (err 0)

[    8.803907] fglrx: Unknown symbol sub_preempt_count (err 0)

[    8.803936] fglrx: Unknown symbol acpi_lid_notifier_register (err 0)

[    8.803950] fglrx: Unknown symbol system_freezing_cnt (err 0)

[    8.803970] fglrx: Unknown symbol kmem_cache_alloc_trace (err 0)

[    8.803978] fglrx: Unknown symbol acpi_lid_open (err 0)

[    8.803989] fglrx: Unknown symbol debug_smp_processor_id (err 0)

[    8.804000] fglrx: Unknown symbol freezing_slow_path (err 0)

[    8.804009] fglrx: Unknown symbol pm_vt_switch_required (err 0)

[    8.804018] fglrx: Unknown symbol acpi_lid_notifier_unregister (err 0)

[    8.859670] fglrx: Unknown symbol __refrigerator (err 0)

[    8.859687] fglrx: Unknown symbol add_preempt_count (err 0)

[    8.859694] fglrx: Unknown symbol pm_vt_switch_unregister (err 0)

[    8.859712] fglrx: Unknown symbol sub_preempt_count (err 0)

[    8.859740] fglrx: Unknown symbol acpi_lid_notifier_register (err 0)

[    8.859754] fglrx: Unknown symbol system_freezing_cnt (err 0)

[    8.859775] fglrx: Unknown symbol kmem_cache_alloc_trace (err 0)

[    8.859784] fglrx: Unknown symbol acpi_lid_open (err 0)

[    8.859794] fglrx: Unknown symbol debug_smp_processor_id (err 0)

[    8.859805] fglrx: Unknown symbol freezing_slow_path (err 0)

[    8.859815] fglrx: Unknown symbol pm_vt_switch_required (err 0)

[    8.859823] fglrx: Unknown symbol acpi_lid_notifier_unregister (err 0)

[  257.227949] sunrpc: Unknown symbol trace_buffer_unlock_commit (err 0)

[  257.227958] sunrpc: Unknown symbol ftrace_raw_output_prep (err 0)

[  257.227984] sunrpc: Unknown symbol trace_seq_printf (err 0)

[  257.227994] sunrpc: Unknown symbol ftrace_print_symbols_seq (err 0)

[  257.228004] sunrpc: Unknown symbol perf_trace_buf_prepare (err 0)

[  257.228010] sunrpc: Unknown symbol trace_event_raw_init (err 0)

[  257.228037] sunrpc: Unknown symbol kmem_cache_alloc_trace (err 0)

[  257.228043] sunrpc: Unknown symbol __refrigerator (err 0)

[  257.228065] sunrpc: Unknown symbol ftrace_event_reg (err 0)

[  257.228085] sunrpc: Unknown symbol add_preempt_count (err 0)

[  257.228100] sunrpc: Unknown symbol __tracepoint_kfree_skb (err 0)

[  257.228106] sunrpc: Unknown symbol debug_smp_processor_id (err 0)

[  257.228113] sunrpc: Unknown symbol freezing_slow_path (err 0)

[  257.228124] sunrpc: Unknown symbol trace_define_field (err 0)

[  257.228126] sunrpc: Unknown symbol trace_event_buffer_lock_reserve (err 0)

[  257.228143] sunrpc: Unknown symbol filter_current_check_discard (err 0)

[  257.228150] sunrpc: Unknown symbol ring_buffer_event_data (err 0)

[  257.228164] sunrpc: Unknown symbol sub_preempt_count (err 0)

[  257.228169] sunrpc: Unknown symbol system_freezing_cnt (err 0)

[  257.228188] sunrpc: Unknown symbol perf_tp_event (err 0)

[  588.707585] sunrpc: Unknown symbol trace_buffer_unlock_commit (err 0)

[  588.707592] sunrpc: Unknown symbol ftrace_raw_output_prep (err 0)

[  588.707601] sunrpc: Unknown symbol trace_seq_printf (err 0)

[  588.707609] sunrpc: Unknown symbol ftrace_print_symbols_seq (err 0)

[  588.707616] sunrpc: Unknown symbol perf_trace_buf_prepare (err 0)

[  588.707619] sunrpc: Unknown symbol trace_event_raw_init (err 0)

[  588.707638] sunrpc: Unknown symbol kmem_cache_alloc_trace (err 0)

[  588.707642] sunrpc: Unknown symbol __refrigerator (err 0)

[  588.707656] sunrpc: Unknown symbol ftrace_event_reg (err 0)

[  588.707666] sunrpc: Unknown symbol add_preempt_count (err 0)

[  588.707676] sunrpc: Unknown symbol __tracepoint_kfree_skb (err 0)

[  588.707681] sunrpc: Unknown symbol debug_smp_processor_id (err 0)

[  588.707685] sunrpc: Unknown symbol freezing_slow_path (err 0)

[  588.707692] sunrpc: Unknown symbol trace_define_field (err 0)

[  588.707694] sunrpc: Unknown symbol trace_event_buffer_lock_reserve (err 0)

[  588.707704] sunrpc: Unknown symbol filter_current_check_discard (err 0)

[  588.707709] sunrpc: Unknown symbol ring_buffer_event_data (err 0)

[  588.707718] sunrpc: Unknown symbol sub_preempt_count (err 0)

[  588.707722] sunrpc: Unknown symbol system_freezing_cnt (err 0)

[  588.707734] sunrpc: Unknown symbol perf_tp_event (err 0)

thanksLast edited by Adel Ahmed on Sat Aug 09, 2014 3:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mir3x

U did: make oldconfig, and what next ?

For fglrx - u have to reemerge fglrx after each kernel update

For nfsv4 - did u do: make modules and make  modules_install ?

( or maybe u didnt installed new kernel ? only modules ?????? )

----------

## Adel Ahmed

oh I compiled the kernel and modules afterwards using make && make modules_install

I did reemerge the fglrx modules package after the changes

----------

## krinn

unknown_symbol is a desync of kernel and modules you have install, it may comes from kernel or from the modules.

- You use a newer kernel with previous modules (forget/fail to install modules)

- You use an older kernel with newer modules (forget/fail to install kernel)

So no, you just fail to do it properly, it is sometimes as easy as install the new kernel without mounting /boot making the kernel install in your root partition instead of your boot partition, so you are still booting the old kernel when you think it's the new one.

Kernel use a #number to show its build as a hint for you.

Linux beleg 3.4.85 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Apr 2 15:30:04 CEST 2014 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 950 @ 3.07GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

So look at your # value, build your kernel and modules, install them and check your kernel # value is now bigger.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

Linux localhost 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 #2 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jul 19 19:48:32 EET 2014 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X2 550 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

and here is my /lib64/modules:

3.12.21-gentoo-r1

I think they're the same version, I've recompiled several times, and /boot is mounted correctly

----------

## krinn

 *blackdeath wrote:*   

> I've recompiled several times

 

I don't think a kernel with a #2 is something anyone can define with the word "several"...

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Easy way to see waht really is happening. 

Use a livecd and mount those folders and check yourself whats in there.

1) Check grub! grub.cfg correct?

2) Check /boot < needed files are there? kernel tehre? initramfs there?

3) check names of the kernel files with grub.cfg (really the same??

4) does grub uses the correct partition for searching for the files?

5) check anything else

if no luck than:

make a new kernel config. there is a kernel name in the config, give a name to the kernel itself. Build it. copy it with a new name to boot and make a new grub entry with the new kernel file name. that should always work

----------

## Adel Ahmed

it's my grub config file, everything is fixed thanks

----------

